# how dp can be vanished,



## ankit (Sep 2, 2011)

i want to know what people think how their dp can be vanished,
as for me , i think if i can go to a lonely place like mountain or sea, with a banana boat for 2 or 3 months, far from boring daily rutine and boring people that cause stress on my mind my dp will automatically stop.
i think real love, i mean real and true romance can help reducing dp
what do u think?


----------



## CindyinMontana (Nov 10, 2009)

I agree with you 100% because this whole condition, especially the chronic version, has to do with overtired nerves. If you can give yourself a break from the negative thought loop (falling in love would do that) or getting away from stresses of everyday life which drain your healing energies then the condition will slowly disappear because your nerves are getting a break and then are able to recover. I often thought that if I could somehow go to a spa for one week and just meditate, get massages, read books, watch movies, etc...just give my nerves a total break by keeping my mind distracted from the negative messages of dp while relaxing my brain, I would recover. In fact, I have recovered a few times from this and also have had dp "come on" and instead of giving in any thought I immediatley go to sleep or put a movie in then go to sleep and I wake up in the morning and it's gone...I know that originally if I would not have panicked the first time I got this and instead just went to sleep I probably would have never gotten stuck like this in the first place.


----------

